# Slug question



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I have a mossberg 500 A and I don't want to buy a new rifled barrel for it to shoot slugs... Can you just change the choke to full choke and fire slugs from it? Can I look to get accuracy up to 50 yards? You can you just pull the whole choke and just fire slugs out of it?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

You will want to shoot what they refer to as foster or rifled slugs out of your smooth barrel. Sabot slugs are designed to be shot out of a rifled barrel. Just like with any other type of load, you'll want to experiment with different chokes to see what will give you the best accuracy. Usually more open chokes work better for slugs than tighter ones. I got the best with an IC when I tried it with an 870. Carlson's also makes a choke designed specifically for slugs, it has rifling on the inside of it. They're around $50 or so, but I would recommend finding a slug that works well enough with the chokes you already have. Definitely don't use the gun without a choke. You don't want to damage the threads, and I'm sure it will have terrible accuracy. Hope that helps.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on what Windy Hair said about rifled chokes. They are a cheap way to get better groups using sabot slugs vs rifled slugs shot thru your smooth bore.

An open choke is preferred for rifled slugs thru a smooth bore. If you shoot too many slugs thru a full choke barrel it won't be full choke any more. 

For a bajillion years we used smooth bores with rifled slugs. If all we had was a full choke gun we used that. And, like I said, a box of magnum slugs later it wasn't full choke any more. (uh..get a bag of ice for your shoulder) 50 yards was the max; at 100 yards those old-style rifled slug drop about 11 1/2" inches. We sighted our slug guns in by shooting paper plates at 50 yards. A scope was for pansies. A 5" to 6" group was fine. Most of the whitetails we killed were less than 30 yards away.

Today's rifled slug barrels and cool sabot slugs like the copper solids have turned the 50-yard slug guns of old into formidable 150-yard firearms. Uh....by the way, this pansy has got a scope on his.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> uh..get a bag of ice for your shoulder) 50 yards was the max; at 100 yards those old-style rifled slug drop about 11 1/2" inches. We sighted our slug guns in by shooting paper plates at 50 yards. A scope was for pansies. A 5" to 6" group was fine. Most of the whitetails we killed were less than 30 yards away.


Exactly right! I remember when someone got the bright idea and introduced 3" 12ga slugs....my right shoulder still droops from shooting those:shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1 oz slug after hitting whitetail backbone:



see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/2418-12-gauge-deer-slugs.html


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Lemme get this strait.... So there is a rifled choke for a 12 gauge? That rifling would only spin the slug for 1" and that would improve accuracy?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Lemme get this strait.... So there is a rifled choke for a 12 gauge? That rifling would only spin the slug for 1" and that would improve accuracy?


Go to this link to Carlson and scroll down to next to the bottom: 
Mossberg 500 and Winchester chokes are the same.
http://www.choketube.com/choke-tube-product-details.php?Mossberg-500-Choke-Tubes&mf=9

The choke extends beyond the barrel so you get a longer length of rifling that with a flush choke.
Carlson, from my experience has good customer service. When I emailed them about a coyote choke question I recieved a very informative reply from the owner surprisingly fast.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody else ever shot "cut" shotshells? We always called'em "super slugs". You would take a #6 or #8 shot shotshell, cut through the outer hull about midway where the wad cup seperates the shot from the powder. When you'd shoot it the wad, shot, outer hull all came out as one piece. Blow huge holes in stuff when it would hit and fracture. Blow a wooden fence post clean in half easily (if you could hit it). Not super accurate as one can imagine... still alot of fun at times. 

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> Go to this link to Carlson and scroll down to next to the bottom:
> Mossberg 500 and Winchester chokes are the same.
> http://www.choketube.com/choke-tube-product-details.php?Mossberg-500-Choke-Tubes&mf=9
> 
> ...


That is friggin sweet. I never knew that such a product existed...Thanks for all the replys... I consider this to be a solution... Case closed...


----------

